
Study Says Millennials Will Soon Flee Big Cities in Droves - JSeymourATL
http://gothamist.com/2016/05/17/millennials_in_big_cities.php
======
powera
What is a "youthful city" anyhow, other than "the thing the people that
sponsored this research want to make into a concept"? The potential for
cherry-picking results is immense.

------
SanDimasFootbal
meh- are you planning to get rid of your car int he next 10 yeara? =
Millenials hate cars. The core question is so broad that I'm not sure I could
expect different answers.

